
Money Doesn’t Solve Problems. People Solve Problems - mooreds
https://www.feld.com/archives/2019/01/money-doesnt-solve-problems-people-solve-problems.html
======
ddingus
Often, both are needed.

If nothing else, people having to chase money are left unable to solve
problems.

